# Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Directing (MFA)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Directing (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Michael Kuca

*Application deadline: end of December '16 and mid-January '17*

*Tuition: approx. $60,216 for two-year, 52-credit MFA program*

*Graduate '16-'17 Degree Requirements: http://cccjbar.colum.edu:9040/cgi-b...CAS &incat=GR16&insubaud=GR16CDMF&inprog=GRAD*


----------



## Chris W

Michael Kuca said:


> *Application deadline: end of December '16 and mid-January '17*
> 
> *Tuition: approx. $60,216 for two-year, 52-credit MFA program*
> 
> *Graduate '16-'17 Degree Requirements: http://cccjbar.colum.edu:9040/cgi-bin/public/CCdegreq.cgi?indept=CAS &incat=GR16&insubaud=GR16CDMF&inprog=GRAD*



Thanks for updating with info! I've added your info to the Wiki... once you get a few more posts on the site you should be able to update any Wiki directly yourself.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Directing (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Siddharth Menon

So at the outset, I just want to state that I'm a complete outsider to the World of Showbiz! Being a Certified Management Accountant and Bachelors in Commerce, I have not had any professional training nor any insight into the educational aspect of film making. 

However, what I do possess is an undying desire to tell stories and bring stories around the world to life and thereby create a lasting impact on people and their lives. Anyhoo, this year ( at the age of 27) I took the call of calling it quits from the Corporate Industry and purse my passion of direction and film making. However, my knowledge in the sphere of film schools and film education is limited. It is now, that I am researching more about it. I'm currently looking at NTFS & LFS (in UK) and AFI, Columbia and UCLA in the US. 

So that brings me to my question; how credible is Columbia for Film Direction? What is the possibility of a complete external person ( such as yours truly) to get into such film schools? How is the alumni network of Columbia? Any and every answer is welcome. Whatever little input would give me a great impetus! Thanks a ton people!


----------



## Chris W

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Directing (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Directing (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## Jcromwell

One thing about the program is that is that you have the option of graduating in 2 years but that is not the requirement. I am in my first semester and am currently planning to take 3 years.


----------



## Chris W

Jcromwell said:


> One thing about the program is that is that you have the option of graduating in 2 years but that is not the requirement. I am in my first semester and am currently planning to take 3 years.


Nice. Please post a review when you can!  (It can be anonymous)



			Write a review


----------



## Jcromwell

Jcromwell posted a new review on the film school  Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Directing (M.F.A.)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Directing (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Directing (MFA) has been updated:

Updated requirements and deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Directing (MFA) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

